# Is this a parasite?



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

I saw something on Snow's body. It looks like a type of parasite


















Its quite long until i can only view half of its body.

Help me please. I realize some of his feather start to fall. Tell me how should i cure him.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are various types of Avian Parasites but I can't tell you specifically what that one is or may be.

Is Snow housed indoors or outdoors?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html

I would recommend you have Snow seen by an Avian Vet -- put the little creature you found on him in a small bottle and take it with you for the Avian Vet to determine the type.

Most parasitic treatments on birds are done with either Ivermection or Scatt for Birds. You must have the correct dilution and it is administered by putting one drop of the medication on the back of the budgie's neck between the feathers onto its skin.*


----------



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *There are various types of Avian Parasites but I can't tell you specifically what that one is or may be.
> 
> Is Snow housed indoors or outdoors?
> 
> ...


I put it indoor

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry for my confusion.

Has Snow been outdoors in an aviary and is now living indoors or has he been indoors all along?

If one budgie has mites or parasites, then all your budgies should be treated for them.*


----------



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sorry for my confusion.
> 
> Has Snow been outdoors in an aviary and is now living indoors or has he been indoors all along?
> 
> If one budgie has mites or parasites, then all your budgies should be treated for them.*


He has been indoor all along

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The site linked below ships internationally.

ladygouldianfinch.com - SCATT

The product you need to purchase is called "Scatt" and is used for various different parasites.

If you have more than one budgie, then all of them will need to be treated.

You will also need to ensure you thoroughly clean and disinfect the cages, perches, toys, food and water dishes as well as anything else the bird(s) has come in contact with.*


----------



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you. Any other opinion about this thing?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the great advice given above :thumbsup: 

Avian parasites can all be treated with the medication linked above by FaeryBee. Be sure to treat all your birds as soon as possible so that the insects/parasites no longer try to make your budgies their host 

I hope all goes well; hopefully Snow will start to feel better!


----------



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

I hope so. Today im moving out from my old house. I think there is a vet in front of my new house. I did catch the parasite and put it in a specimen tube. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm no entomologist but that insect looks like a louse (lice) to me (I work with young children and have seen my fair share of head lice).

I agree with everything above, in addition, it might be a good idea to not allow your bird(s) out of cage time at the new house until you start treatment. I hope you find a vet appointment soon.

'....occasionally lice may be observed on bird feathers. In general, lice are not as dangerous to birds as mites are, and they are host species-specific. There are biting lice and sucking lice. Lice commonly encountered in pet birds are the biting kind, and are found on the feather shafts of infested birds. They eat scales or bits of feather, resulting in poor feather quality with serious infestation, although feathers may appear normal if just a few lice are present. Because they are species-specific, this means that if you find lice on cockatiels, there should be very little worry that the lice will spread to other species of birds in the store or home. Lice are usually elongated, whereas mites are more round in shape. The most common feather lice found on birds are usually seen attached to the underside of feathers, along the vanes. They don't easily move around on the bird. Diagnosis is made by observing the lice or their eggs on the underside of wing and tail feathers. These lice are easily treated by the use of 5% carbaryl dust, pyrethrin spray or ivermectin. Several doses 7-10 days apart may be necessary to eradicate lice as they hatch out on the feathers. They complete their life-cycle on the bird and are not a problem for other types of animals. It is a good idea to clean and disinfect the cage housing infested birds. Young birds may be infested by their parents in the nest, or the lice may pass from bird to bird by close contact.' Mites and Lice

Edit - Good luck with the house move, hope things go smoothly for you!


----------



## Haejin (Mar 20, 2017)

Got it. It looks like the photo above. It is pseudo lipeurus lice.










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ugh!

You definitely need to treat all your budgies to rid them of this type parasite and ensure everything is completely cleaned and disinfected.

Good luck!

I'm closing the thread at this time.*


----------

